# Typing numbers instead of letters



## ItsMeMikey (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello guys for some reason i am typing numbers instead of letters my system is lenovo and my keyboard is challenger gaming keyboard pro if anyone can help me i would really appreciate it also i am unable to locate the fn key on my keyboard so if anyone knows that would help to thank you

I also have guardedID should i get rid of that?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi, welcome to TSF

I would get rid of guarded id it has cause people that problem as you described.

whats the model number of the levono?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Press FN + numlk key or fn + shift + numlk


----------

